# White Dove (pigeon) showed up on windowsill.



## Kimmy685 (Aug 7, 2021)

This bird has been sitting on my windowsill in the same spot all day. It lets me get rather close to it and does not fly away. Is this a domestic bird that someone let go? Or is this a normal wild bird? It just seems out of place and awfully timid!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks like a domesticated bird. Please try and catch him. Can the window open? Place food just inside next to the window and he will probably enter.


----------



## Kimmy685 (Aug 7, 2021)

It lets me get very close. It was gone this morning but is now back. I was able to put a little dish of bird seed and water on the windowsill and he ate some. Should I try to capture it and take it to a rescue or just continue to feed it and give it water? The window does not open.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would catch it and see ifhe has a band on his foot. He may be someones lost pet r a lost wedding release bird. He is at extreme risk of predation because he is white. Thank you for helping him!


----------

